
Piwik shows Tibet as independent country and Chinese users aren't happy about it - gglnx
https://github.com/piwik/piwik/issues?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=tibet
======
gglnx
And one Piwik fork with Tibet part of China has already over 900 stars:
[https://github.com/kinosang/piwik](https://github.com/kinosang/piwik)

~~~
rubyfan
I wonder if the people starring it are intentionally endorsing the fork or if
they are just seeing Piwik for the first time.

I saw Piwik show up on Github’s daily trending email today and didn’t realize
the reason for the fork but the description did look suspicious.

